# She'd Less After Spay/Neuter



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Is this true? 

I was reading that your dogs will shed less if you get them altered? But somewhere I also read that by altering them their coat actually sheds more and is dry and brittle...which I admit seems really far fetched lol.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

interesting question.. I only have one bitch that will blow her entire coat when she comes into heat.. will be interesting to hear what others say.


----------



## Doglover65 (Aug 10, 2013)

No idea and never heard of it. Is it because you want to alter your dog and are wondering about coat ? If so i wouldnt worry about it, do what you think is best. Just dont neuter/spay before 1 year of age, you could but its just better to wait. 1 1/2 - 2 years for a male. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

No I have never heard this, nor have I seen it happen to any dog.

I think diet, coat type and age are pretty much the only things universally accepted of having a factor in shedding.


----------



## KodiBarracuda (Jul 4, 2011)

I have heard that it causes bitches to blow their coat only once a year rather than during every heat. Maybe that's what the first read was talking about? 
As for the second read, spaying/neutering can affect the coat. Maybe if we are lucky someone with a Pap will come on and talk about their experience with "spay coats" I think maybe Crantastic might know about it more.


----------



## sclevenger (Nov 11, 2012)

Oh no, Royce is being neutered regardless and I'm waiting until after his first birthday providing I can still handle him. 

I was simply wondering since I had read it. 

I was thinking of my two childhood dogs try we're spayed very early though so I can't tell if it made a difference. 

I think it makes sense with spaying, females do come into hear and they blow their coat badly both times but with males would it really make a difference?


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

When I had Cassy who was spayed just after 1 year. I found 0 difference


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Personally for me I do not find this statement to be true. Now if that bitch was to have a litter than I would say yes to a statement about her blowing her coat after a litter of puppies. Some bitches look almost naked after whelping a litter of puppies. I have found that diet and heritage plays the biggest part on the coat. I will add also whether or not the animal is kept inside or out and the climate the dog is in is another factor.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

One of our papillons came to us at 8 years old after finishing a show career and whelping a few litters. After she acclimated to our home the breeder required that she be spayed. There was a noticeable difference in her coat after she was spayed, visibly thinner, and stayed that way. Like most dogs she would blow her coat seasonally, but in general the overall coat was thinner.

Our first papillon was bought from the same breeder, litter mate to the show dog, and she was on a spay contract when we acquired her at 4 months of age. I think we spayed her around 6 months old. She's always had a funky coat for a papillon and is one of the reasons she was sold as a pet quality dog. Her coat is not as long and she has a bit of undercoat as well. So she always tends to look "fluffy."


----------



## Jmc1985 (Nov 27, 2012)

Out of my 3 MAS, the only one who blew their coat was my unspayed show bitch. My male (who is from her litter) and other female, who are both fixed, have not. They all shed the same during normal times however.


----------



## samshine (Mar 11, 2011)

I have had several intact females, and they always shed four months after a heat cycle. In between those times they don't really shed at all. With a spayed female they shed in a more continuous fashion, but not much at a time. They can still have a coat blow where they shed a lot, but never as much as an intact female.

In my breed (Samoyeds) there is a definite change to the coat after they are spayed. The coat generally becomes thicker and longer, and the texture changes a bit. The coat will be a bit more cottony and harder to comb through. I think this change in coat is pretty universal among double coated dogs.


----------

